# Gladiator - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey all! Here's my new analysis of Hans Zimmer and Lisa Gerrard's Gladiator score. It features a look at cues like The Battle, the Might of Rome, and Honor Him, as well as a look into the various themes, unique creative elements, and more. The cubase session, MIDI file, and stems are available for free download in the pinned comment. 

Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## tehreal (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks for sharing these, Ashton. Great stuff.


----------



## KEM (Aug 21, 2018)

Solid work my man!!!


----------

